# Tito Ortiz's Neck Surgery after the The Ultimate Fighter Show...



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)




----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

dang, wish the camera angles where better. cant see much. sure they weren't working on a car with all the screw drivers, hammers and pliers?


----------



## MMA-Matt (Mar 20, 2010)

Is he having lypo on his neck?


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

MMA-Matt said:


> Is he having lypo on his neck?


 
Nah just his head lol


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

While they're at it they can fix his broken skull. :thumbsup:

Anyway, I hope he's good to get back in the ring soon.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Is it me or were they sticking those tools deep down in there?


----------



## Mx2 (May 4, 2010)

No big deal, probably just a loose screw in his brain or something. That would explain a lot.


----------



## Godzuki (Feb 26, 2007)

It's good to see that Tito's reason for pulling out was legit, though I can't help thinking that he must have known he needed this surgery before going in to TUF.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

I have trouble believing this is real.

Why would they allow it to be taped?
Why would the tools consist of pliers, screwdrivers, hammers and stuff like that?
And why would they be digging so deep and roughly?

If that is what it is actually like to get whatever neck surgery done then I hope I never need it. Looks like there is a lot of chance of something going wrong...


----------



## Mx2 (May 4, 2010)

Godzuki said:


> It's good to see that Tito's reason for pulling out was legit, though I can't help thinking that he must have known he needed this surgery before going in to TUF.


That's what I thought, too. He even said he's been fighting with the problem for... I can't remember if he said 6 fights or 6 years.. something about 6, but only now decided to go for the surgery.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

I didn't know Tito had a neck, I always thought his giant head just started directly from his shoulders. 

Either way I call bs. Its not like he suddenly got injured and HAD to do this. Its pretty obvious that he wanted to get some publicity on TUF without actually having to get beaten up by Chuck again.


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

Wow, for someone to get this video taped and put out a video like this to show to his fans to prove he's not bsing, I gotta say I have respect for him after this one.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

The spinal cord is in there somewhere and those guys are clamping, hammering, drilling, screwing and scraping the heck out of his neck. F that :confused05:


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

that looks like some serious surgery..


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

420atalon said:


> I have trouble believing this is real.
> 
> Why would they allow it to be taped?
> Why would the tools consist of pliers, screwdrivers, hammers and stuff like that?
> ...


im a med school student, 2 years from getting my Phd, i know it looks rough, but they are hammering, and screwing things that are tools against the vertabrae, so even tho it looks rough, this videa is legit.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Geez i couldnt even watch that...


----------



## NotDylan (Jul 13, 2009)

420atalon said:


> I have trouble believing this is real.
> 
> Why would they allow it to be taped?
> Why would the tools consist of pliers, screwdrivers, hammers and stuff like that?
> ...


Everyone is an expert on the internet. It's not uncommon for surgeries to be taped, often for training and liability reasons. Hell, there even used to be a TV show on TLC back in the day that was nothing but surgeries.

As for the hammering, surgeries aren't always gentile, watch a knee replacement sometime, it's pretty gnarly.


----------



## CFT_Ian (Nov 4, 2008)

420atalon said:


> I have trouble believing this is real.
> 
> Why would they allow it to be taped?
> Why would the tools consist of pliers, screwdrivers, hammers and stuff like that?
> ...



He said he was getting a C5, C6 fusion done. For that surgery they actually screw a plate in place connecting the two vertebrae. Looks like they remove the disk material between them as well. 










That picture is of a c5, c6, c7 fusion but should be pretty similar to what Tito got.

As for why they would allow it to be taped, thats actually not a new thing. Heck TLC used to run a whole program of actual surgeries so people could see the procedure.

Haha NotDylan beat me to the TLC reference


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

k so i just checked out some videos of other neck surgerys and they looks more or less the same, not saying i put it passed tito to fake something like this lol just saying the video looks legit


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Wow thanks for the info guys. Count me out of ever having this type of surgery... Man it looks like it would be really easy for them to make a mistake or slip or something the way they are prying around. I would be pissed if a guy worked like that on my car let alone my neck...


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

xRoxaz said:


> Wow, for someone to get this video taped and put out a video like this to show to his fans to prove he's not bsing, I gotta say I have respect for him after this one.


Agreed, so much hating going on in previous posts.
I think he was sick of people saying his injuries were made up, even though i agree he has always exagerated on things like broken skull, he has gone out his way to show people this is legit and these are the injuries u get after long careers as a fighter. He dont give a shit what people think of him he's a rich man, even though at the moment he's not and more than likely in the future will not be a force in MMA again his passion and love for it is heads and shoulders above many people.


----------



## NavyChief (Oct 10, 2007)

Tito dodged Chuck for years. He just did it again. I thought he had said previously that he was finally ok, no injuries, no problems, healthy and ready to bring it to all comers blah blah blah.

I couldn't care less if we ever see him in the Octagon again. The days of him bringing great fights to the cage are over. He is about the Tito hype machine and nothing else. 

Personally...I think he always was. :thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


----------



## Godzuki (Feb 26, 2007)

420atalon said:


> Wow thanks for the info guys. Count me out of ever having this type of surgery... Man it looks like it would be really easy for them to make a mistake or slip or something the way they are prying around. I would be pissed if a guy worked like that on my car let alone my neck...


lol, that's pretty tame compared to a lot of surgeries. Wait till you see some heavy duty Heart/Lung operation. Now that, is really brutal looking.


----------



## VICIII (May 31, 2007)

To me it is just sad to see a guy look for that much attention. He is not trying to prove he had surgery he is hope we all go "ahhhh poor guy..."
F that. He is crying like a little kid that does not get his way. Who else would put there surgery on the net? It is not for his fans... It is just for his little but huge ego...


----------



## dav35 (Sep 30, 2009)

dutch sauce said:


> im a med school student, 2 years from getting my Phd, i know it looks rough, but they are hammering, and screwing things that are tools against the vertabrae, so even tho it looks rough, this videa is legit.


:confused02:

are you getting a dual doctorate in medicine and something else? I was under the impression that med students get an MD (medical doctorate). PhD is a doctorate of philosophy...


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

They are just beefing up the supports, has nothing to do with MMA, necks are not designed to support that kinda weight for long peroids of time.


----------



## Zenhalo (Sep 9, 2006)

420atalon said:


> I have trouble believing this is real.
> 
> Why would they allow it to be taped?
> Why would the tools consist of pliers, screwdrivers, hammers and stuff like that?
> ...



Answer to all of your questions-

You're not a doctor.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

locnott said:


> They are just beefing up the supports, has nothing to do with MMA, necks are not designed to support that kinda weight for long peroids of time.


I keep thinking I might get sick of the big cranium jokes, and I never do.

Recovering from neck surgery may possibly be less horrible than the beating Chuck wanted to lay on him when he found out Tito pulled out of the fight.


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

Hopefully they got a chance to repair Tito's excuse bone, which was drastically injured right before every one of his fights.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> I keep thinking I might get sick of the big cranium jokes, and I never do.
> 
> Recovering from neck surgery may possibly be less horrible than the beating Chuck wanted to lay on him when he found out Tito pulled out of the fight.


Yea, I keep thinking I should be tired of making them, but I always think "just one more"


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

damn thats some serious stuff right there. 

dude should just fvking retire he's way past his prime and now all these injuries....


----------



## Mx2 (May 4, 2010)

vilify said:


> damn thats some serious stuff right there.
> 
> dude should just fvking retire he's way past his prime and now all these injuries....


He can't do anything other than fight.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

He could make a sex tape...


----------



## themmadude (May 28, 2010)

Get well soon.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Mx2 said:


> He can't do anything other than fight.


well he's always talking about all these different businesses he has. this might be a good time for him to focus on them. if you've had that much work done on your back and neck, you really shouldn't be competing in MMA imo.


----------

